# كلمات من فريدي وصورة من كاندي ... للسيد القدير



## fredyyy (3 يوليو 2009)

:11: *..........* :36_15_15: *..........* :11:​ 



*من فريدي وكاندي ... للسيد القدير*​ 





 



 




*يا من تصب المياه بقوتك **في النهر ِ*​ 
*فتجري تسقي العطاشى وتستقر في البحر ِ*​ 
*بحرُ تملأه الحياة وأنت تحفظ شواطئه من النحر ِ*​ 
*تدعو مياهه للسماءِ سحابًا وتصبها فتبدد حرارة الحر ِ*​ 
*تُخرج الأرض زرعًا فتُشبع من خلقت وُيسبحك حيوان الوعر ِ*​ 
*تحجُب الشمس ويطلع القمر فتنام مخلوقاتك تستريح من كدٍ وسفر ِ*​ 
*عيناك على إنسانٍ ضل ُتوقفه ُترجعـه تغسله بيديـك وُتلبسـه ثوب الظفر ِ*​ 
*عيني عليك ُمثبَّتة منك عوني. قوتي أنت أسير خلفك تابعًا أثارك يا قوي الأثر ِ*​ 




:11: *..........* :smi106: *..........* :11_9_12[1]: *..........* :11:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 يوليو 2009)

*كلمات جمييييييييييلة جدا
ربنا يعوضكم ويبارك فيكم 
تقبلوا مروري​*


----------



## kalimooo (3 يوليو 2009)

ما اجمل كلمات حفرتها ..

على ارض حبك ..

وسقيتها بماء عشقك ..

عشقك المجنون بسيد  الاكوان.....

انت بستان مليان درر..

عزفك ساحر وكلامك باهر

فما اجمل هذا العزف...

 الذي يستطيب له  القلب...

اخي فريدي...

لك تحيتي ولكاندي ورووووودي...



سلام المسيح بقلوبكم دوما


كليمووووووو


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (3 يوليو 2009)

*كلمات حضرتك اكثر من رائعة
الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك لمجد اسمة القدوس

دام تعاونكم في تمجيد اسم اللة​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (3 يوليو 2009)

وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو

كلمات في منتهى الجمال و الروعة 

ربنا يبارككم ويفرح قلبكم ​


----------



## twety (3 يوليو 2009)

*ياااااااه بجد يابختك*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك وايدك اللى بتكتب الكلام الجميل ده*

*شكرا خالص لحضرتك ولاحلى كاندى*


----------



## VENA* (3 يوليو 2009)

*كلمات رائعة *


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (3 يوليو 2009)

يالهوتىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى
خطييييييييييييييييييرة انا تنحت من جمالها رائعه
يالهوتى تسلم الايادى بجد ماما كندى وفريدى​


----------



## candy shop (3 يوليو 2009)

كلمات فوق الوصف 

بصراحه  مهمه قلت مش هقدر اوصف جماله وروعته

فعلا انت مبدع جااااامد 

ربنا يباركك ويبارك خدمتك الراااااااااااااااااائعه​


----------



## sosana (3 يوليو 2009)

> عيناك على إنسانٍ ضل ُتوقفه ُترجعـه تغسله بيديـك وُتلبسـه ثوب الظفر ِ
> 
> 
> عيني عليك ُمثبَّتة منك عوني. قوتي أنت أسير خلفك تابعًا أثارك يا قوي الأثر


تسلم ايدك يا فريدي / كاندي
بجد الكلمات تحفة اووووووووووي والصورة كمان جميلة جدا
ربنا يبارك حياتكم


----------



## just member (3 يوليو 2009)

​*ميرسى استاذنا الغالى فرايدى *
*ومامتنا الجميلة كاندى على ها الجمال الرائع*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتكم*


----------



## the servant (3 يوليو 2009)

thanx our dear bro realy its amazing words 4 charmfule pic


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (3 يوليو 2009)

ميرسي جدا علي الكلامات الروعه الجميله دي

ربنا يباركم


سلام المسيح:Love_Letter_Open::Love_Letter_Send:


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 يوليو 2009)

فى منتهى الجمال استاذ فريدى 

تسلم ايدك 

ربنا يبارك حياتك وموهبتك الاكثر من راااااائعه ​


----------



## fredyyy (3 يوليو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> ما اجمل كلمات حفرتها ..
> على ارض حبك ..
> وسقيتها بماء عشقك ..
> *عشقك المجنون بسيد الاكوان*.....
> ...


 

*كيف لا أحبه وقلبه الكبير بالحبِ ملآنُ*
*تفيضُ منه النِعَم فتملأ نهرُ حياتي وُشطئانُ*
*معي يسير فلا يقوى عليَّ إنسان ولا حتى شيطان*
*هو قوتي فخري ليس مثله وأنا له كـل العمـرِ عطشانُ*


----------



## vetaa (3 يوليو 2009)

*بجد الله ينور*
*اختيار كاندى للصورة حلو قوى*
*وحضرتك تأملاتك حقيقى اقل ما تتوصف بيه راااائعه*

*ربنا يعوضكم*


----------



## +Nevena+ (3 يوليو 2009)

> *عيناك على إنسانٍ ضل ُتوقفه ُترجعـه تغسله بيديـك وُتلبسـه ثوب الظفر ِ*
> 
> 
> *عيني عليك ُمثبَّتة منك عوني. قوتي أنت أسير خلفك تابعًا أثارك يا قوي الأثر ِ*​


 
كالعاده استاذي فريدي
كلمات رائعه وقويه
ربنا يستخدمك دايما لمجد اسمه القدوس
تقبل تحياتي ومروري
سلام رب المجد يكون معاك​


----------



## مريم12 (3 يوليو 2009)

*كلمات جميلة جدااااا*
*الرب يعوض تعب محبتكم و يبارك فى خدمتكم*
*و سلام المسيح معكم*​


----------



## وليم تل (3 يوليو 2009)

شكرا فريدى
على خواطرك التأملية الرائعة
ودمت بود​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (3 يوليو 2009)

كلمات فعلا رااااااااائعة
شكراً لكم فريدي / كاندي
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتكم​


----------



## kalimooo (3 يوليو 2009)

fredyyy قال:


> *كيف لا أحبه وقلبه الكبير بالحبِ ملآنُ*
> *تفيضُ منه النِعَم فتملأ نهرُ حياتي وُشطئانُ*
> *معي يسير فلا يقوى عليَّ إنسان ولا حتى شيطان*
> *هو قوتي فخري ليس مثله وأنا له كـل العمـرِ عطشانُ*




بضعفي بتبين قوتك

بجهلي  بـتـبيـن  حكـمتك

منمن  اهاب وانت الحامي هنا

 وقد  اصبحـت  انت  واصبحـت   انا

فكل حــياتــي وكــل  اتــكـالــي عــلـيـك

ترأف وتحنن علــــيّ  فانت السميع  المجيب


----------



## fredyyy (3 يوليو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> بضعفي بتبين قوتك
> بجهلي بـتـبيـن حكـمتك
> 
> منمن اهاب وانت الحامي هنا
> ...


 

*شكرًا أخي كليمو *

*على كلماتك الحلوة *


----------



## god love 2011 (3 يوليو 2009)

*             واووووووووووووووووووووووو
هايله عن جد ياستاذ فريدى
ميرسى كتيررررررررررررررررر على الكلمات المتميزه
تسلم ايدك
وربنا معاك ويبارك خدمتك وحياتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما​*


----------



## BITAR (3 يوليو 2009)

*تأملات رائعة اخى العزيز fredyyy*
*وصورة جميله عزيزتى candy shop*
*الرب يبارك حياتكما*​


----------



## NEW_MAN (3 يوليو 2009)

جميل ان يستخدم الانسان مواهبه في اظهار محبته للسيد القدير 

يمكن اعتبار هذه هي التقدمة الاولى ، وننتظر المزيد


----------



## SALVATION (3 يوليو 2009)

*



قوتي أنت 

أنقر للتوسيع...


تسلم ايدك يا فريدى بجد كلماتك فى منتهى الروعه
شكراا كتيير لروعة الكلمات
يسوع يبارك كل اعمالك وحياتك*​


----------



## Eva Maria (3 يوليو 2009)

*ربنا يبارك موهبتك يا أستاذ فريدي :new5:

فعلاً أعمال رائعة 


*


----------



## +pepo+ (3 يوليو 2009)

موضوع جميل جدآ يا فريدى انت و كندى و كلمات روعه​


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (3 يوليو 2009)

هذا ليس جديد على شحص مبدع مثلك اخى الحبيب فريدى 
بجد الرب يحميك على هذه الخدمه المميزه والفريده 
كلمات كاالسهام  تخترق قلوبنا الضعيفه لتملؤها محبه وايمان


----------



## white rose (3 يوليو 2009)

fredyyy قال:


> :11: *..........* :36_15_15: *..........* :11:​
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*كلمات بتشرح القلب و بتخلي اللسان يسبح بعظمة الرب

الرب يباركك اخ فريدي انت و كاندي


الرب يبارك تعبكن​*


----------



## mero_engel (3 يوليو 2009)

*تامل رائع اخي فريدي *
*تسلم ايدك*
*ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك*
*



*​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (3 يوليو 2009)

*الاتنين روووووعة
توقيعك يا كاندى
وكلمات استاذنا الجميل فريدى
ربنا يبارك حياتكم​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2009)

*ربنا يعطيك نعمة فوق نعمة

فتسبح رب الأكوان بما يستحق

ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## totty (4 يوليو 2009)

*صوره وكلمات رووووووووعه

منتحرمش من وجودكوا فى وسطينا خالص
*​


----------



## ميرنا (4 يوليو 2009)

بامانة روووووووووووووووووعة اقل حاجة تتقال


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 يوليو 2009)

_*بالطريقه دي المفروض روك يعمل لنا منتدي للشعر 
بجد فوق الروعه 
تسلم ايدك​*_


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (4 يوليو 2009)

*روووووووووووووووووووووووعة يا استاذ فريدى 
والصورة بتاعة ماما كاندى جميلة جدا
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم الجميلة ويبارك موهبتك يا استاذنا​*


----------



## zezza (4 يوليو 2009)

رائعة بجد كلمات و تامل اكثر من رائعين 
تسلم ايدك فريدى على الكلمات الحلوة 
و كالعادة مبهرة و معبرة 
ربنا يبارك حياتك و قلمك و تاملاتك الحلوة


----------



## مسيحية واعتز (4 يوليو 2009)

_​_كلمات روووووووووووووووعه ....
ميرسي وربنا يبارك تعبكم ....


----------



## happy angel (4 يوليو 2009)




----------



## فادية (5 يوليو 2009)

*صورة رائعة وكلمات اروع*
*تسلم ايديكم *
*ربنا يبارك حياتكم*​


----------



## youhnna (5 يوليو 2009)

*اخى فريدى
ما اروع الكلمات
اختى كاندى ما اجمل الصوره
شكراااااااااااااا فريدى  شكرااااااا كاندى
الرب يبارك حياتكم*


----------



## الأخت مايا (5 يوليو 2009)

ما  اجمل تلك الاحرف التي نسجت من عشق الحب الصادق

فعلا شيء رائع  وكلمات ولا احلى

تقبل مروري   المتواضع​


----------



## emy (8 يوليو 2009)

_ربنا يباركك بجد على موهبتك دى 
وبجد بجد رائعه تسلم  ايد حضرتك _​


----------

